
Twitter thread on Andrew Ng's exploitation of young engineers in startup bubble - jpn
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/70vuj5/d_twitter_thread_on_andrew_ngs_transparent/
======
sidlls
There are two separate conditions under which I'd work 70+ hour weeks:

1\. I'm being paid a multiple >=1.5 of my base salary for each hour over 40

2\. I have vested, real equity that isn't trivial, which I define as entitling
me to real decision making authority in the organization, a share of profits
that when combined with salary are sufficient pay me quite well and that offer
protection against significant dilution

My view is that anything outside these conditions is more or less an
exploitation relationship. It doesn't matter what one expects will be the
value of options or other factors. 70+ hour weeks is almost all of one's
wakeful hours spent outside of fulfilling biological necessities (sleep,
eating, hygiene). It deserves significant compensation.

